# XPA-5 Gen 2 Unboxing & Setup



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well it arrived Saturday morning, and after some speaker wire changing up for a proper setup with the addition of the new amp here are some photos:

The outer box with some damage, holes straight through outer box.







[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


Outer Box Open. Manual sitting on top of Inner Box.








[/URL][/IMG]


Inner Box Damage








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Opening Inner Box








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Accesories








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So after the beating this beast took in transit it was packed so well it arrived unscathed.
It is a BEAST!

Hookup is straight forward. No issues there. It came with a power plug and 3.5 cord for trigger which works great.

I was looking at the XPR-5 but found this to be a happy compromise and find it suites my needs perfectly. While I know my Denon could handle 9.2 I needed an amp to do 11.2. I put my main L/R and Wide L/R and Center on the Amp. Running my Rear L/R, Side L/R and Height L/R on the Amp. I feel this will extend my Receiver life, not over working it. The extra output I feel helps sound move more freely from my Polk Towers. I don't think I would ever buy more amps though. You need a warehouse to rack these.

I am still in the process of building a bunker like shelf to hold this Monster.

Positive: Works as described, Fast Shipping, Secure shipping, Quality product.
Negative: Weight LOL!

Will post more pictures when I get this racked. As I watch more movies will give further input on sound.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on your purchase! Let us know how you like it once it's all calibrated. I have the first generation XPA2 and XPA3. They've been working great for me.


----------

